# Where has everyone gone?



## Perfect_Pirouette (9 October 2014)

Seems pretty dead in here recently or is it just me?


----------



## dianchi (9 October 2014)

I got bored of writing reports that get no comments!


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (9 October 2014)

Me too! Seems that quite a few of the regulars have gone AWOL, maybe for the same reason?! I miss the good debates in here that we used to get and the sense of community has gone


----------



## vam (9 October 2014)

Mine horse is broken so nothing to write about but i do miss the comp reports and a lot of the people who where on here. Its a shame its so quiet but it seems like people have just moved on. I miss a lot of the people that where here as i enjoyed hearing what they had to say and you never knew when you would read something intresting and relevant. It not the same as it was really...


----------



## JFTDWS (9 October 2014)

I haven't competed in months after a vet disaster with the old horse and now having no tack   I could write updates, but there's only so many "schooled bareback, didn't die" posts one can write.  And that's not many...


----------



## kinnygirl1 (9 October 2014)

I would love to write a report but sadly haven't been able to compete or go anywhere due to horse's undiagnosable (sp) issues!  I could post a lovely pic of my trailer sat festering doing nothing though.......

I do really love reading other people's reports though so please keep posting !


----------



## chestnut cob (9 October 2014)

I don't tend to post comp reports as I doubt many people would be that interested, though I did do a team chasing one last time.  I did (do) always enjoy the training posts and discussions/ debates, though don't always have a huge amount to contribute to them.

I think people come and go depending on what they have on.  For me, forums are somewhere I tend to frequent when the rest of my life is quiet.  When I'm really busy, I don't have the time to think about posting/ reading.  I start a new job soon which will involve a lot of commuting and travelling, so I doubt I'll have the inclination to read forums then.  It's probably the same for more others, they just post when they have time.


----------



## Bantry (9 October 2014)

Anyone know why Tarrsteps doesn't post anymore? I really miss reading her posts, she always had great knowledge and advice. Some other members who posts and competition posts that I also miss are Worried, Measles, KirstyHen, KatB, Rowy, Carthorse, Pigsmight, SarahJane? I know there are other names too that Ive forgotten


----------



## JGC (9 October 2014)

Bantry said:



			Anyone know why Tarrsteps doesn't post anymore? I really miss reading her posts, she always had great knowledge and advice. Some other members who posts and competition posts that I also miss are Worried, Measles, KirstyHen, KatB, Rowy, Carthorse, Pigsmight, SarahJane? I know there are other names too that I&#8217;ve forgotten 

Click to expand...

Everything what you said. Being a stressager, also miss FrodoBeutlin.


----------



## khalswitz (9 October 2014)

From those HHOers whom I keep up with, quite a few seem to being plagued with injuries and other problems right now that stop them competing. And, it is also that time of year for a break!! I'm sure a lot will start up again in Feb/march...


----------



## lindsayH (9 October 2014)

I don't think it helps that this forum does seem rather old fashioned now. I do prefer one of my others where I can instantly rate a post as 'like', 'agree', 'useful' etc. and upload photos with a single click. It also has loads of those little emoticon things which I love, there's one of a little guy banging his head against a wall that I'm sure would go down really well here 
There are people on here whose advice I really respect though (many mentioned above). Maybe, like me, many are just spending a lot of time trying to get to grips with things at the yard before winter and it will pick up again once the bad weather really sets in.


----------



## mrsh2010 (9 October 2014)

Wonder whether it has anything to do with when we were having issues logging in? I lost contact with this forum for about 4 weeks!!

Do miss everyone's posts though


----------



## dressagelove (9 October 2014)

dianchi said:



			I got bored of writing reports that get no comments!
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree. I gave up a while ago.


----------



## MegaBeast (9 October 2014)

Tend not to post much any more as the whole tone of the forum has changed and isn't what I like any more.  Also "know" many of the oldies on Facebook now.  I look in frequently, but few of the threads interest me these days so rarely comment or even open them.  It's sad really.


----------



## vam (9 October 2014)

Bantry said:



			Anyone know why Tarrsteps doesn't post anymore? I really miss reading her posts, she always had great knowledge and advice. Some other members who posts and competition posts that I also miss are Worried, Measles, KirstyHen, KatB, Rowy, Carthorse, Pigsmight, SarahJane? I know there are other names too that I&#8217;ve forgotten 

Click to expand...

I keep up with some of these on fb but others i wouldnt know outside of HHO so its a shame as i always enjoyed there updates and even thou i didnt 'know' them i felt like i did.


----------



## AandK (9 October 2014)

dressagelove said:



			Completely agree. I gave up a while ago.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, haven't done a report in donkeys years, although we have been out and about a lot this year.  Maybe I will do on after our ODE on Sunday and see what happens! :smile3:


----------



## Bills (9 October 2014)

Yep same, my horse is broken too 

But I agree it has gone really quiet lately.


----------



## HayleyUK (9 October 2014)

I stopped posting reports as they were ignored - it takes time/effort and i wasn't getting any feedback from it so seemed pointless to spend the time that I could be using to do something else.

I don't visit or read as much as find the whole tone has changed.

The lady who has the humdinger also doesn't post anymore-  miss her HOYS reports


----------



## Apercrumbie (9 October 2014)

Please don't be put off by the lack of comments - just because some lurkers don't post it doesn't mean that they don't enjoy or appreciate them.  I will now make a bigger effort to comment on reports - I rarely do anymore unless I have a specific question but I will restart.


----------



## khalswitz (9 October 2014)

Apercrumbie said:



			Please don't be put off by the lack of comments - just because some lurkers don't post it doesn't mean that they don't enjoy or appreciate them.  I will now make a bigger effort to comment on reports - I rarely do anymore unless I have a specific question but I will restart.
		
Click to expand...

This. I am very naughty in that I often read without commenting. If the outing has been very successful, so there is little to comment other than a well done, or if I am short of time and just reading while commuting then yes I will not post. From the view counts on my own reports I know a hella lot more people must be reading mine than commenting! 

Yes it can be depressing, but it's taken me over a year of twice or more monthly updates to get more than one or two comments if I'm lucky. So persevere!


----------



## Bernster (9 October 2014)

Apercrumbie said:



			Please don't be put off by the lack of comments - just because some lurkers don't post it doesn't mean that they don't enjoy or appreciate them.  I will now make a bigger effort to comment on reports - I rarely do anymore unless I have a specific question but I will restart.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this - I don't compete so don't feel I have anything to contribute, but doesn't mean I don't enjoy or value other people's reports.  I do try and check out those that don't seem to have many replies, but sometimes feel it's a bit naff to just say @like@ lots.

Also wonder whether FB etc is causing some of this, as quicker/easier for people to keep up with each other that way.  Shame though as I do love having a read of this site during my lunch hour etc.


----------



## pigsmight:) (9 October 2014)

I have missed all the updates and reports to!, I am just in the lorry on my way back from HOYS &#128516; I feel a report is in order!


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (9 October 2014)

Agree, it has gone a bit quiet in here. I was writing monthly reports over the summer when I was doing BD, but autumn is here, so chillout time for Saf and I. I always enjoy reading others reports and aim to reply even if it's just a well done and it's nice to get comments.


----------



## Rosiefan (9 October 2014)

dressagelove said:



			Completely agree. I gave up a while ago.
		
Click to expand...

Too much like hard work to write a report, see quite a lot of views but no comments.  It used not to be like this and I think perhaps the popularity of facebook is what has made a difference, it's so much easier to indicate that you've seen and liked a status.  Also most of the ex HHOers are on fb so I keep in touch that way.  Tarr Steps has a page, https://www.facebook.com/TarrStepsServices?fref=ts


----------



## star (9 October 2014)

I enjoy reading the reports but often no time to reply. We need a like button!


----------



## Spins (9 October 2014)

Just wrote a whole reply highlighting the reason I don't reply to threads only for it to be deleted for that very reason lol long story short I love reading ppls reports but unfortunately replying is a pain as HHO will only open in desktop version on my phone.. So have to zoom in and out and then when I go to move it back towards the left I lose the page and my reply  

Anyways ppl please keep posting I really enjoy reading them and seein photies!we really do need a like button!!


----------



## Bernster (9 October 2014)

Spins said:



			Just wrote a whole reply highlighting the reason I don't reply to threads only for it to be deleted for that very reason lol long story short I love reading ppls reports but unfortunately replying is a pain as HHO will only open in desktop version on my phone.. So have to zoom in and out and then when I go to move it back towards the left I lose the page and my reply  

Anyways ppl please keep posting I really enjoy reading them and seein photies!we really do need a like button!!
		
Click to expand...

Similar here, had a spate of those grey boxes for a while which meant I couldn't reply !


----------



## Wundahorse (9 October 2014)

Too knackered to even contemplate turning on the computer after a long day at work/stables/cooking/cleaning etc. Very sad.


----------



## VRIN (9 October 2014)

Reports are interesting and often I will read but not comment (maybe if number of readers were displayed it would be more encouraging) but I think the posts that keep people coming back and looking for more were the 'debates' and discussions which used to appear. The 'discussions'  which appear these days often have a few 'unpleasant' comments which make one less inclined to become involved...


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 October 2014)

The forum was my only company for most of 2013 when I was so ill and there were lots of interesting topics, now there seems to be a lot of silly topics with no depth to them.

Off to Hoy's at the crack of sparrow fart with a hunter in the morning, will report back.  Hopefully not a started, farted, slipped up and fell report !!


----------



## VRIN (9 October 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Hopefully not a started, farted, slipped up and fell report !!
		
Click to expand...

'like'


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 October 2014)

VRIN said:



			'like'
		
Click to expand...

Don't suppose you would like to come and plait the creature at 4am would you ?


----------



## VRIN (9 October 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Don't suppose you would like to come and plait the creature at 4am would you ?
		
Click to expand...

errrrrr NO!


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 October 2014)

VRIN said:



			errrrrr NO!
		
Click to expand...

No sense of fun !!!, at that time in the morning somebody will have to thread the needle for me.


----------



## Doormouse (9 October 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Hopefully not a started, farted, slipped up and fell report !!
		
Click to expand...

Love that one, haven't heard it for years. The story I was told was that a trainer called Sid Farrell was asked by his owner to send a short report of how his horse had run. The trainer did this by fax and his message read "SF SF SF SF"
When the owner (somewhat confused) rang to ask what it meant he was told "started, farted, slipped and fell, see you Friday, Sid Farrell"


----------



## KautoStar1 (9 October 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			The forum was my only company for most of 2013 when I was so ill and there were lots of interesting topics, now there seems to be a lot of silly topics with no depth to them.

Off to Hoy's at the crack of sparrow fart with a hunter in the morning, will report back.  Hopefully not a started, farted, slipped up and fell report !!
		
Click to expand...


Agree totally about the lack of depth topics   Bored with the what colour suits my pony questions. More depth in the club house & current affairs sections 

Anyway AA what weight  is your hunter in tomorrow & what's its name so I can look out for it.  Best of luck with plaiting in the small hours.  Always my favourite task.  Not !!!


----------



## Lyle (9 October 2014)

I've always been a bit of a lurker more than a poster (different time zones doesn't help ) But I too have been disappointed when putting together a report (usually with lots of pictures) and getting lots of people viewing it, but only 1 or 2 replies. While I too am guilty of "reading and running" I will make a point of commenting on the ones that haven't had many comments. If the thread has gone 3 pages, I doubt they will miss my one congratulatory comment . It's disheartening to think people are opening the thread, reading it and being a bit 'oh boring', before closing it, hence why not commenting. I know I'm not setting the world on fire, but I know I love reading the 'grass roots' reports as much as the high level ones!


----------



## RobinHood (9 October 2014)

I like reading reports but since the forum upgrade it won't keep me logged in on my phone or desktop and I'm too lazy to log in each time.


----------



## Geek (10 October 2014)

I am another serial lurker who reads and runs, I will make more effort in the future to reply as it is a shame it has gone so quiet in here.


----------



## popsdosh (10 October 2014)

MegaBeast said:



			Tend not to post much any more as the whole tone of the forum has changed and isn't what I like any more.  Also "know" many of the oldies on Facebook now.  I look in frequently, but few of the threads interest me these days so rarely comment or even open them.  It's sad really.
		
Click to expand...

When I started on here there were some serious discussions about important subjects with posters who bluntly knew what they were talking about! Now it has become so trivial and you dont learn anything. I have never been a great lover of report after report as the OPs get upset if you dont reply and I can never see the point in replying unless you have anything positive to say. The quality of post has dropped alarmingly over the last 18 months or so as this forum has been discovered by others who have made it trivial and uninspiring with questions that should be in other forums.
Im going to duck behind the wall now!!!


----------



## PaddyMonty (10 October 2014)

Horseless at moment so nothing from me.


----------



## Luci07 (10 October 2014)

I stopped posting about what I was doing with my horses when someone I knew in "real" life start commenting when we met, yet wouldn't tell me who she was online. Creeped me out as I felt it was extremely odd behaviour. Very strange woman.

I enjoy reading the posts and updates, and have learnt a lot from people in the club room. Some really interesting  and heart wrenching non horsey posts in there.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (10 October 2014)

I sold my horse (Missile) so had nothing to write about...am currently breaking in a youngster to drive (it's a two man job but unlike the first horse where I was the helper and J was doing the bulk of the work, this time I seem to be in control - all part of his master plan to train me up!).

Didn't think it would be that interesting as there's definitely no competing going on, just 8 weeks minimum of me doing A LOT of walking!


----------



## Foxford (10 October 2014)

I don't think it's anything to do with change over to winter routines, as it's been quiet for a while. I rarely see a post title that interests me these days, I guess because a lot of the posters are newer and I haven't got to know them yet. Also, as another poster said - when you put yourself out on here, things can get a bit weird in real life. I think that's one of the reasons some of the old timers don't post in here much anymore.


----------



## Twiglet (10 October 2014)

Agree, it is sadly quiet in here  I don't post because Buzz is (mostly) better so the cancer diaries are thankfully, hopefully, over, but not at a stage where we can compete again yet. 
I do really enjoy reading comp reports though and try not to read and run.


----------



## Magister (10 October 2014)

My twopenneth.
Sadly I think a lot of people (myself included) are spooked off by the threads that turn nasty. I have never been a prolific poster but these days I think twice about starting a thread or even replying in case there is a backlash and usually decide not to.
I think some of the regular posters from the last few years are 'once bitten,twice shy'. A huge shame as hearing about other people's experiences are so valuable.


----------



## Doormouse (10 October 2014)

Magister said:



			My twopenneth.
Sadly I think a lot of people (myself included) are spooked off by the threads that turn nasty. I have never been a prolific poster but these days I think twice about starting a thread or even replying in case there is a backlash and usually decide not to.
I think some of the regular posters from the last few years are 'once bitten,twice shy'. A huge shame as hearing about other people's experiences are so valuable.
		
Click to expand...

I would agree, there seemed to be a time earlier this year when there were a few posters who jumped on everything people said and to be honest I think they scared some people away and just annoyed others who gave up posting.

Real shame because there were some very interesting and knowledgeable people on here.


----------



## kc100 (10 October 2014)

It has gone quiet I agree - I used to always come here and never the Tack Room (scary place that is!) because it always had a better 'quality' of posts and the people here seem to be kinder, friendlier and more knowledgeable rather than the TR where it can be quite angry and scary! 

I do know a lot of people have injured ponies at the moment, and with winter on its way the season has come to an end, but even still there are a distinct lack of interesting posts recently.....I might scuttle off now to think of something interesting to post about (I have a bonkers horse that I ride for a friend, he is definitely 'interesting'....)


----------



## Lexi_ (10 October 2014)

Seems like a process that's happened over quite a while to me - such is the way with forums, people disappear over time.  

I'm sure the forum log-in problems haven't helped but of the list of names mentioned in a post earlier on in the thread as being regular posters that are missed, I think I only recognised one.  I know I've only been registered on here for a year and a bit but I was lurking quite a lot before that.  Was this super busy time on the forum quite a bit before then?


----------



## Laafet (10 October 2014)

I've been wanting to post all year, I've been doing loads with my boy, from hunting to Arena Eventing to BD Petplans. BUT way of getting photos on here has got so complicated since the forum changed that I just can't be bothered. I don't particularly think anyone wants to hear about it anyway given the content of a lot of posts on here at the moment, I miss Kerilli but am friends with her and the Sparkle Sisters on FB so can keep up that way. I do come on and lurk, but have lost my forum mojo, I no longer participate in another forum I was on too, life is just so much of a rush.


----------



## khalswitz (10 October 2014)

I have noticed a LOT more dressage reports and a lot fewer eventing reports... Is that part of what people mean by not liking the change in content? (Genuine question not stirring it).

I've noticed a lot of people now seen to keep to the Club House now rather than here... And I do think the privacy of that board has something to do with it!! A comp reports board that was private to registered members would maybe be a good idea? Alongside a like button


----------



## measles (10 October 2014)

Thank you to those who said they missed me! 

I have been a member for almost 10 years (!) and the recent forum technical glitches deterred me somewhat from posting as I had real issues on my mobile. 

My horse Facebook page is where I tend to update regularly (PM me if anyone wants to keep in touch there as I don't want to break forum rules) and we have had an exciting time recently as we are just back from competing at HOYS!

I will make an effort to post more as like others I miss the old days.


----------



## HotToTrot (10 October 2014)

Agree, I was thinking about posters I miss!  My list:  Baydale, Sarah Jane, Measles, KirstyHen, the showjumpers like Claire and others - Supanova?  Rotters, Tabledancer, Princess Sparkle & NMT, Tarrsteps, Golden Match and Kerrilli, and tonnes of others, whose names will return to me as soon as I have posted this and then I will wish I'd listed them too.   

Personally, I like writing posts and I'm lucky because nobody's ever been nasty to me (or perhaps they have, but I'm too dumb to notice; v likely).

I also like commenting on reports, but I often struggle to comment on technical threads. This is because I fear that there is a grey area betw voicing an opinion and dishing out advice, and I v much hesitate to do any dishing, because any advice I may have is definitely not worthy of being dished.  

I think the eventers have gone over to Facebook groups and use those instead.


----------



## j1ffy (10 October 2014)

HotToTrot said:



			Agree, I was thinking about posters I miss!  My list:  Baydale, Sarah Jane, Measles, KirstyHen, the showjumpers like Claire and others - Supanova?  Rotters, Tabledancer, Princess Sparkle & NMT, Tarrsteps, Golden Match and Kerrilli, and tonnes of others, whose names will return to me as soon as I have posted this and then I will wish I'd listed them too
		
Click to expand...

Ditto these, plus Baydale (though she hasn't been a regular poster for a couple of years I think) and Vicky with William, I can't remember her user name.  HotToTrot - I love your posts so please don't disappear!

And a thank you to those who do post. Please continue as I, for one, often manage to read stuff on the tube etc. but can't always reply! A 'like' button would be ideal.


----------



## Teasel (10 October 2014)

I confess to being another serial lurker and absolutely love reading people's reports - whether they are training reports, mini x-pole jumping reports, dressage reports, eventing reports, Trec, fence judging or endurance reports.  I'll make an effort to comment from now on, my apologies for having kept quiet in the past!


----------



## wench (10 October 2014)

There have previously been some very rude posters on here... If you don't agree with what they have to say they are really quite rude. 

I've also seen posters sneer at someone when they are not having an easy time, then expect sympathy and tears a few weeks down the line when they were in a very similar scenario


----------



## tigers_eye (10 October 2014)

I think many fled, some in greater degrees of haste than others, around 2 years ago. I left as it was impacting on my mental approach to competing too much, I would catch myself thinking "how will I write about this?" during my warm-ups etc! So now I write a blog on my website every so often, in much the same style as my reports used to be I think, although possibly not quite so heart-on-sleeve. Latest blog is here: http://www.madsen-equestrian.com/blog, and I also have an fb page for Madsen Equestrian.


----------



## Mickeymoo (10 October 2014)

I haven't posted for a long long time.  Basically, lost Mickey in February this year.  Husband gave me his show cob Shiney, and we've qualified for Olympia - Senior Showing Society. Shiney is 27 and still ridden.  We also are SSDL National Prelim Dressge Champion, so what started a terrible year will hopefully end on a high.

I keep intouch with people of facebook now. x


----------



## EventingMum (10 October 2014)

HotToTrot said:



			Agree, I was thinking about posters I miss!  My list:  Baydale, Sarah Jane, Measles, KirstyHen, the showjumpers like Claire and others - Supanova?  Rotters, Tabledancer, Princess Sparkle & NMT, Tarrsteps, Golden Match and Kerrilli, and tonnes of others, whose names will return to me as soon as I have posted this and then I will wish I'd listed them too.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto



measles said:



			Thank you to those who said they missed me! 

I have been a member for almost 10 years (!) and the recent forum technical glitches deterred me somewhat from posting as I had real issues on my mobile. 

My horse Facebook page is where I tend to update regularly (PM me if anyone wants to keep in touch there as I don't want to break forum rules) and we have had an exciting time recently as we are just back from competing at HOYS!

I will make an effort to post more as like others I miss the old days.
		
Click to expand...

Report on HOYS please!!

I don't do facebook but may have to succumb at some point. I really miss a lot of the reports especially as I haven't been near an event this year due to my son being too busy; I've had to content myself with training riders for PC teams and RDA dressage.


----------



## Joss (10 October 2014)

I have mainly stopped due to change in circumstances. I used to have time to think up reports, upload photos etc. 2 children later time is precious. 

I am enormously grateful to this forum for introducing me to some great people a lot of whom I keep in regular contact with through FB. I get my fix of Eventing news, reports & chat through #twittereventing FB group.


----------



## cobwithattitude (10 October 2014)

Bad website seems to be new home to some HH people.


----------



## Nicnac (10 October 2014)

tigers_eye said:



			I think many fled, some in greater degrees of haste than others, around 2 years ago. I left as it was impacting on my mental approach to competing too much, I would catch myself thinking "how will I write about this?" during my warm-ups etc! So now I write a blog on my website every so often, in much the same style as my reports used to be I think, although possibly not quite so heart-on-sleeve. Latest blog is here: http://www.madsen-equestrian.com/blog, and I also have an fb page for Madsen Equestrian.
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to watching you (and maybe saying 'hi') in Pau! Best of luck


----------



## Booboos (11 October 2014)

I was not competing anyway because I was pregnant and I am now permanently attached to a new born but also I found the log-in problems hugely frustrating and since I haven't managed to up load photos. Now the forum just seems empty and not particularly interesting.

Twiglet what a fab update on Buzz! I had missed that he was put of the woods!

My news: Freddy has learnt flying changes with my trainer while I was off but my trainer is moving up North which is pretty catastrophic as there is no one to replace her! In a weird development, a year after being retired for severe muscle wastage due to poisoning and KS Rusky seems to have recovered all by himself! I am very cautious but he is now back in gentle ridden work and we'll see how it goes. He may well relapse when in proper work but he is 100% better than a year ago when he was almost put to sleep for welfare reasons. I'd post before and after pics...but I can't!


----------



## cptrayes (11 October 2014)

Princess Sparkle isn't posting competition reports because CS has been put down


----------



## ihatework (11 October 2014)

Point of thread proved I feel CPT.


----------



## 3Beasties (11 October 2014)

Deleted as think I misunderstood ihws comment!


----------



## khalswitz (11 October 2014)

ihatework said:



			Point of thread proved I feel CPT.
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean? The fact this has been shared on fb but not here?


----------



## charlie76 (11 October 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Princess Sparkle isn't posting competition reports because CS has been put down 

Click to expand...

No really your place to make this announcement, must say, typical of you. Typing fingers over taking your brain. Disgraceful


----------



## khalswitz (11 October 2014)

charlie76 said:



			No really your place to make this announcement, must say, typical of you. Typing fingers over taking your brain. Disgraceful
		
Click to expand...

I have to admit I purposefully didn't mention this when I earlier commented about lots of people having injuries etc... Esp when PS hasn't chosen to announce on here, despite both PS and NMT having reported/posted in the last few months.


----------



## cptrayes (11 October 2014)

ihatework said:



			Point of thread proved I feel CPT.
		
Click to expand...

You're quite right. Sorry.


----------



## ihatework (11 October 2014)

khalswitz said:



			What do you mean? The fact this has been shared on fb but not here?
		
Click to expand...

Partly. But more that some posters feel it necessary to stick their nose in and spread the business of others. That poster is now going back on UI and should be utterly ashamed.


----------



## 3Beasties (11 October 2014)

charlie76 said:



			No really your place to make this announcement, must say, typical of you. Typing fingers over taking your brain. Disgraceful
		
Click to expand...

I agree. If PS had wanted to post her news on here than she would have done. I don't think it's fair for anyone else to, especially someone that doesn't always see eye to eye with them.


----------



## 3Beasties (11 October 2014)

ihatework said:



			Partly. But more that some posters feel it necessary to stick their nose in and spread the business of others. That poster is now going back on UI and should be utterly ashamed.
		
Click to expand...

Ah no, I did read your earlier post in the correct way. I agree with all your comments!


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (11 October 2014)

Pretty low really, PS would post on here when ready. Shame i'm not in the least surprised by ctp's actions.


----------



## charlie76 (11 October 2014)

Reported the post with the hope to get it removed


----------



## Vickijay (11 October 2014)

CPTrayes, what a truly awful thing to put out there. Especially considering it's well known that you don't like the 2 sisters. You have shown yourself to be cruel, heartless and you should be ashamed of yourself. I have also reported the thread and I hope it's gone soon


----------



## Rocknrollcowgirl (11 October 2014)

Cptrayes. I do not use this forum very much at all. However, your comments towards NMT and PS have now reached am all time low. Reporting such a devasting incident as this so casually and prior to PS mentioning it herself is extremely cruel. I am not ashamed to say I have reported you. If you wish to make any further comments reference NMT or PS may I suggest that you send them to me first, livandtwiggy@hotmail.com. - I do not need to hide behind a screen. May I suggest though, that your next comment to them is an apology. 
Remember, you reap what you sow Cptrayes.


----------



## Perfect_Pirouette (11 October 2014)

There's always one isn't there!! How sly can you get?! I think many of us were aware of the situation but chose not to say anything out of respect!! Sorry my thread has took a distasteful turn. I really hope some of the old posters reappear some day, or at the least that it picks up in here a bit!


----------



## Leo Walker (11 October 2014)

What a really awful thing to do. I'm another person who knew and would never have dreamt of saying anything on here!


----------



## HayleyUK (11 October 2014)

Caroline what on earth makes you think it's appropriate to post of someone else having their horse PTS. Let alone when it's well know you don't like that person.
What a vile and disgusting thing to do - especially since you made attempts to keep the fact you have done the same thing very quiet and out of the public domain.

I'm glad the majority of the posters here see it for what a spiteful and thinly veiled attack it was meant to be. You are vile.


----------



## TPO (11 October 2014)

Vickijay said:



			CPTrayes, what a truly awful thing to put out there. Especially considering it's well known that you don't like the 2 sisters. You have shown yourself to be cruel, heartless and you should be ashamed of yourself. I have also reported the thread and I hope it's gone soon
		
Click to expand...

This

I didn't think you could sink any lower but you prove me wrong time and time again.

Neatly answers why people don't post 

I hope you're satisfied now that you managed to get your dig in and are sufficiently pleased with yourself. 

Also reported and hope it's all gone before those involved see it.


----------



## Bantry (11 October 2014)

FrankieCob said:



			What a really awful thing to do. I'm another person who knew and would never have dreamt of saying anything on here!
		
Click to expand...

Not really surprising, I just took a look at the link on the bottom of Cptrayes posts. She has actually posted about it on her public blog as an update to the entry under "Found out who it was". Obsessed or what?!

Disturbing how some will revel in the misfortune or others.


----------



## TPO (11 October 2014)

Bantry said:



			Not really surprising, I just took a look at the link on the bottom of Cptrayes posts. She has actually posted about it on her public blog as an update to the entry under "Found out who it was". Obsessed or what?!

Disturbing how some will revel in the misfortune or others.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute scum who needs to get a life of their own. What kind of sick person do you have to be to get kicks out of something like that?! 

Reported


----------



## gunnergundog (11 October 2014)

Absolutely despicable CPTrayes.  However, in my experience, what goes round, comes round.


----------



## only_me (11 October 2014)

I have just seen what cptrayes has put on her blog. Says it all really. 

Cptrayes, I've lost all respect for you now. To revel in others misfortune is truly low.


----------



## Leg_end (11 October 2014)

I have also reported this. Completely unnecessary and incredibly spiteful post at a time that must be incredibly hard for PS and NMT. I would normally expect grudges to be overlooked at such a time, especially as CPT has also been through an incredibly similar experience, but I guess some people just can't help sticking the knife in.

This kind of thing makes me incredibly disappointed in the human race


----------



## khalswitz (11 October 2014)

only_me said:



			I have just seen what cptrayes has put on her blog. Says it all really. 

Cptrayes, I've lost all respect for you now. To revel in others misfortune is truly low.
		
Click to expand...

The blog post did actually shock me. I know CPT and PS have had their opposite views and disagreements on a lot of things, but gloating over something like that is beyond unreal.


----------



## Doormouse (11 October 2014)

I've just looked at the blog, wow, that was low.

I would say I hope CPT feels some remorse but having looked back at some of her threads I suspect it is most unlikely.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 October 2014)

only_me said:



			I have just seen what cptrayes has put on her blog. Says it all really. 

Cptrayes, I've lost all respect for you now. To revel in others misfortune is truly low.
		
Click to expand...

This .


----------



## sychnant (11 October 2014)

Hopefully someone else will be leaving soon. Cptrayes, gloating over someone else's misfortune makes you appear to be a nasty, spiteful little person.


----------



## nikkimariet (11 October 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Princess Sparkle isn't posting competition reports because CS has been put down 

Click to expand...

I'm embarrassed for you.


----------



## miss_c (11 October 2014)

CPT, once again you shock me with how low you can stoop.  What on EARTH made you feel that it was your place to divulge that information?  I am sure that PS would have done a post when she was ready, losing a horse is traumatic and horrid and it takes time to come to terms with it.  Your edit to the post on your blog is also absolutely uncalled for and unnecessary.  Vile and disgusting behaviour and I would suggest that the next thing you post is an unreserved and public apology.


----------



## Amaranta (11 October 2014)

Spite and jealousy is an awful thing you know cptrayes, it will always come back and bite you on the bum.

When your horse was pts I remember the outpouring of support this forum gave you, I would have expected, under the circumstances that you would have had more empathy and common decency, but then I remember some of your thoughtless and opinionated comments in the past so am not really surprised that you have sunk so low.

You disgust me.


----------



## Sheep (11 October 2014)

Glad to see that so many are pulling together, sad that someone felt the need to announce news that wasn't theirs. Not sure what reaction they expected. Hope this doesn't put PS and NMT posting in future.


----------



## Lead_changes (11 October 2014)

What a truly shocking and vile thing to do, to gloat about the lose of someone's beloved horse. I feel sick at your actions.


----------



## justabob (11 October 2014)

Sheep said:



			Glad to see that so many are pulling together, sad that someone felt the need to announce news that wasn't theirs. Not sure what reaction they expected. Hope this doesn't put PS and NMT posting in future.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely this. It is a hard enough decision to make and poor PS must need to read Cpts comment like a hole in the head.


----------



## Zebedee (11 October 2014)

With any luck the Sparkle sisters will treat CPTrayes with the contempt & disdain that she so richly deserves & ignore her vitriolic blog & posts. Disgusting & TOTALLY unjustifiable behaviour


----------



## Amymay (11 October 2014)

nikkimariet, please pass on my condolences and great sorrow at this devastating news to your sister.

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Magister (11 October 2014)

I rest my case as to why many people leave the forum &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Toast (11 October 2014)

I hope, judging by the fact you haven't posted again Cptrayes , that you are truly ashamed of yourself.
I never liked you as a poster, and mostly ignored your condescending replies and preachy evangelical views on certain subjects. But this is disgusting on a new level. I hope you never have the cheek to post on this forum again.
Spiteful, venomous individual.. you lead a sad sad life.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 October 2014)

Toast said:



			I hope, judging by the fact you haven't posted again Cptrayes , that you are truly ashamed of yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, not ashamed enough to remove her comments on her blog. Instead, she has added more, in an attempt to gain sympathy for her actions.

Sparkle sisters, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## doriangrey (11 October 2014)

The way this thread has gone has made me gip.  First of all every next post (yes I'm aware of the irony) has drawn attention to the fact that PS's horse has been put down.  Whatever the reason he was a troubled individual - look back people who have short memories.  Why not let PS come to terms with it, hounding another poster won't bring him back.  Run free Prophet's Star.


----------



## racingdemon (11 October 2014)

I'm completely gobsmacked by reading this, I joined HHO in 2003 & was a regular poster until about 2007, when I had my kids & life got busy, but I've always lurked & very occasionally still posted, back when it started (& I have some genuinely good long time friends from back then) if you didn't really like someone, you just ignored them, yes people fell out & disagreed, but generally it was a very friendly & incredibly supportive place to post/discuss etc. 

What happened?? 

What a very odd thread to have just read, & what a terrible shame


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (11 October 2014)

My condolences to the Sparkles . 

I really enjoy all of the comp and training reports but don't tend to post as I don't feel knowledgable enough to offer anything of any value. There's a few threads I want to start at the moment (one about current struggles with my cob, one about classical dressage and some books) but fear that they'd bore everyone thoroughly to tears.


----------



## doriangrey (11 October 2014)

MyDogIsAnIdiot said:



			My condolences to the Sparkles . 

I really enjoy all of the comp and training reports but don't tend to post as I don't feel knowledgable enough to offer anything of any value. There's a few threads I want to start at the moment (one about current struggles with my cob, one about classical dressage and some books) but fear that they'd bore everyone thoroughly to tears.
		
Click to expand...

You should post  Everyone has something valuable to add.


----------



## Mrs B (11 October 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Princess Sparkle isn't posting competition reports because CS has been put down 

Click to expand...

Just caught up. That was NOT your news to post, Caroline.


----------



## cobwithattitude (11 October 2014)

Doormouse said:



			I've just looked at the blog, wow, that was low.

I would say I hope CPT feels some remorse but having looked back at some of her threads I suspect it is most unlikely.
		
Click to expand...

Agree. PS and NMT, many condolences.


----------



## Sheep (11 October 2014)

doriangrey said:



			You should post  Everyone has something valuable to add.
		
Click to expand...

This! To all lurkers!


----------



## Clannad48 (11 October 2014)

sychnant said:



			Hopefully someone else will be leaving soon. Cptrayes, gloating over someone else's misfortune makes you appear to be a nasty, spiteful little person.
		
Click to expand...

Well said.


----------



## JFTDWS (11 October 2014)

MyDogIsAnIdiot said:



			My condolences to the Sparkles . 

I really enjoy all of the comp and training reports but don't tend to post as I don't feel knowledgable enough to offer anything of any value. There's a few threads I want to start at the moment (one about current struggles with my cob, one about classical dressage and some books) but fear that they'd bore everyone thoroughly to tears.
		
Click to expand...

Post them. 

Heaven knows this forum needs more well intentioned posts these days.

This thread.  Good god


----------



## popsdosh (11 October 2014)

afraid to say that everybody condemning CPT just goes to show the problem your like a load of sheep! Whilst the loss of the horse is sad for all involved CPT did no more than mention something lots were aware of through different media,once this information is out there it is public so what are you all getting so high and mighty over. I am sorry PS for this to have been used in this thread but it just highlights the mentallity of the herd that has ruined this forum.
Get real !! the TT sisters can dish it out as well as any and I am sure they would not disagree but had mellowed slightly with time ! It is unfortunate that CPT felt the need to mention it on here but I did notice an apology a bit further on which of course all you commenting have gone back and read the original rather than just jumping in! Sure you have!!!


----------



## Doormouse (11 October 2014)

popsdosh said:



			afraid to say that everybody condemning CPT just goes to show the problem your like a load of sheep! Whilst the loss of the horse is sad for all involved CPT did no more than mention something lots were aware of through different media,once this information is out there it is public so what are you all getting so high and mighty over. I am sorry PS for this to have been used in this thread but it just highlights the mentallity of the herd that has ruined this forum.
Get real !! the TT sisters can dish it out as well as any and I am sure they would not disagree but had mellowed slightly with time ! It is unfortunate that CPT felt the need to mention it on here but I did notice an apology a bit further on which of course all you commenting have gone back and read the original rather than just jumping in! Sure you have!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think to be fair that most of us 'sheep' were more stirred up by the post on her blog which did seem rather unkind.


----------



## 3Beasties (11 October 2014)

did notice an apology a bit further on which of course all you commenting have gone back and read the original rather than just jumping in! Sure you have!!!
		
Click to expand...

There was very little sincerity in that apology.


----------



## JFTDWS (11 October 2014)

3Beasties said:



			There was very little sincerity in that apology.
		
Click to expand...

Not to mention the lack of apology for the blog comments.

But it's way more fun to just condemn everyone as sheep.

Baaa?


----------



## Sheep (11 October 2014)

JFTD said:



			Not to mention the lack of apology for the blog comments.

But it's way more fun to just condemn everyone as sheep.

Baaa?
		
Click to expand...

I think that is unfair to sheep!

Seriously though, I think most have spoken out because PS had chosen to not post on here. There must have been a reason for that. It is well known that the sisters and CPT do not get on, therefore seemed strange to many that CPT would be the one to announce it, coupled with the blog post.


----------



## Bigbenji (11 October 2014)

Popsdosh- think what you like. I'm far from a sheep thank you very much and also more than aware that ctps comment was a personal dig and one that I thought was uncalled for hence my reply. Sure it's water off a ducks back anyway.

normally the one nice thing about this forum is people being supportive of others loosing horses no matter what the circumstance. 

Anyhoo just my two pence worth!


----------



## popsdosh (11 October 2014)

Can I just ask why should there be an apology for a personal blog comment.you either read the blog or you dont end of! most if not all of the people commenting now will never have been aware of it! I dont mind betting 75% of those that have commented will still not have read it just merely jumping on the bandwagon,some I suggest wont even know what they are commenting about! Just goes to show how this forum has gone downhill.
I can assure you and you may be blissfully unaware worse comments have been made on social media about CPT by the so called victims here,its just a fuss was never made about it.


----------



## Leo Walker (11 October 2014)

Because she advertises it in her signature on this forum...


----------



## popsdosh (11 October 2014)

So the fact that PS sadly!!! lost her horse cannot be mentioned on here although it is common knowledge to all others on social media. There is a reason it was not mentioned on here! and that was PSs choice however it was far from common knowledge!
I do not support mentioning it in this thread however forums are dangerous places sometimes and are open to free speech this has just gone to show how the gang mentallity gets out of hand and has proved the reason for the thread so a worthwhile social experiment maybe!


----------



## zigzag (11 October 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Princess Sparkle isn't posting competition reports because CS has been put down 

Click to expand...

I have questioned a lot of your posts/views now I am convinced you ARE a vile person


----------



## Vickijay (12 October 2014)

Toast said:



			I hope, judging by the fact you haven't posted again Cptrayes , that you are truly ashamed of yourself.
I never liked you as a poster, and mostly ignored your condescending replies and preachy evangelical views on certain subjects. But this is disgusting on a new level. I hope you never have the cheek to post on this forum again.
Spiteful, venomous individual.. you lead a sad sad life.
		
Click to expand...




Sheep said:



			I think that is unfair to sheep!

Seriously though, I think most have spoken out because PS had chosen to not post on here. There must have been a reason for that. It is well known that the sisters and CPT do not get on, therefore seemed strange to many that CPT would be the one to announce it, coupled with the blog post.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed ^^^. 

CPT didn't post anything about herself in her post, she just posted about PS and she did it to be spiteful. I imagine a fair amount of posters knew anyway, I know I did, but not in a million years would I think about writing it on here. 1- It's absolutely nothing to do with me, and 2- I'm sure if/when PS decides she wanted it on here, that she will put it on here. How rude and/or crazy for someone that is known to dislike her to do it, just to be mean. 

I'm not sure why someone suggested we wouldn't of read her blog, when the link is in her freshly edited signature for everyone to see!  Disregarding any actual content on the blog, the web dev of the page made me want to gouge my eyes out!!! I did manage to stay on it long enough to find the post and too thought it was nasty and weird. The whole blog is so irratic and odd. I mean ranty drama queen "I'm never coming back" posts?

I'm honestly with NMT, I feel embarrassed & sorry for CPT, writing nasty & hurtful posts like this, crazy blog entries about people that you disagree with off the internet, I mean, really? 

This thread has shown the worst and the best side of this forum in one go. What CPT did was pure nastiness and I think good on the rest of the forum for standing up to her.


----------



## charlie76 (12 October 2014)

As I posted first I cannot possibly be a sheep! However, whether it has been put on their own social media site or not, it doesn't take a genius to know that the fingers were just itching waiting for the opportunity to make a comment regarding it. There are hundreds of us, most on here, that knew about it but not one thought it appropriate to mention it until the horses owners actually did so themselves so to say that it is acceptable because its been announced else where is just wrong.
I don't care whats gone on in the past between the them, my comment was based on how I would feel in that situation and I would have been mortified as would most.
I have been on the end of cptrayes on line attacks and it actually affected me quite personally so I truely believe she commented either to score points or to provoke a reaction.I cannot get my head round anyone's thought process that thinks that this was right.


----------



## siennamum (12 October 2014)

I think this witchhunt is why I don't post anymore. It's irrelevant whether you disagree with CPTs post, there is a burning desire amongst dozens of you to join in the public stoning and I find it really unpleasant.
I'd rather just stay out of it & so no point posting as I never know which threads will descend into this kind of nastiness.


----------



## TPO (12 October 2014)

charlie76 said:



			As I posted first I cannot possibly be a sheep! However, whether it has been put on their own social media site or not, it doesn't take a genius to know that the fingers were just itching waiting for the opportunity to make a comment regarding it. There are hundreds of us, most on here, that knew about it but not one thought it appropriate to mention it until the horses owners actually did so themselves so to say that it is acceptable because its been announced else where is just wrong.
I don't care whats gone on in the past between the them, my comment was based on how I would feel in that situation and I would have been mortified as would most.
I have been on the end of cptrayes on line attacks and it actually affected me quite personally so I truely believe she commented either to score points or to provoke a reaction.I cannot get my head round anyone's thought process that thinks that this was right.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with Vickij and Charlie76 100%.

Therefore I am clearly a sheep and incapable of independent thought rather than just being a person with morals who can tell right from wrong...

There is absolutely no point in trying to reason with CPTrayes, those that think she was correct in her actions and/or those posters that have gone out if their way to make negative, rude comments previously (yes, I do have a long memory). They just drag you down to their level and beat you with experience.


----------



## popsdosh (12 October 2014)

Vickijay said:



			Agreed ^^^. 




I'm honestly with NMT, I feel embarrassed & sorry for CPT, writing nasty & hurtful posts like this, crazy blog entries about people that you disagree with off the internet, I mean, really? 

This thread has shown the worst and the best side of this forum in one go. What CPT did was pure nastiness and I think good on the rest of the forum for standing up to her.
		
Click to expand...

Agree it was not the right place for it at all. Also I do not support CPT for doing it.
However the term kettle and black comes to mind PS and NMT have never been slow to criticise others on here or in other media. To be very blunt you may need reminding several very experienced posters on here predicted this outcome but got shouted down for even suggesting it.Most of those knowledgeable posters no longer contribute so maybe in there lies a story, people have short memories when it suits them!


----------



## WindyStacks (12 October 2014)

Talk about mountains and molehills. 

I'm fairly new to the forum and don't know the history of this trio of posters, I am however well-versed in Internet witchhunts where the herd claim "it's not bullying when it's 50:1 because she's mean and we've got the moral high ground so there". Grow up. 

You've all blown it out of proportion. I read someone's horse had been PTS, without specifics I assumed colic/illness - YOU are the ones, in claiming to be protecting PS who have "put it out there" with the extremely snide "if you don't know what's happening, check out the blog". 

Let sleeping dogs lie et al. 

Fwiw, cptrayes is someone whose posts I have always enjoyed, she knows her subject matter well and has a depth and breadth of experience which spans well beyond the latest matching headcollar/numnah set. 

Long live horsemanship - this ridiculous bickering can bigger off to mumsnet.


----------



## popsdosh (12 October 2014)

There really should be a like button


----------



## LittleTero (12 October 2014)

I have to be honest the reason I never post any competing reports on here is because I am scared of being criticised. I know my faults so should expect others to tell me them if something doesn't go to plan, but still the thought of being brave enough to post pictures on here is terrifying! Think that's a shame really. But I do love this forum and read stuff on it all the time and do enjoy the competing reports immensely! So I'm afraid any posts i start are rather dull and usually about bits of kit or in the hunting forum cos I jumped something rele terrifying and was proud of it. As we all know on the hunting field you don't have to worry about marks for style lol. You just need to get to the other side. I might get brave and start a competing report post. I'll put myself in the hands of the gods  there are so many lovely people on here id hate for everyone to jump ship!


----------



## millikins (12 October 2014)

I too am in the camp who don't start posts and rarely say anything controversial because there are so many who make personal attacks because they disagree with you.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (12 October 2014)

siennamum said:



			I think this witchhunt is why I don't post anymore. It's irrelevant whether you disagree with CPTs post, there is a burning desire amongst dozens of you to join in the public stoning and I find it really unpleasant.
I'd rather just stay out of it & so no point posting as I never know which threads will descend into this kind of nastiness.
		
Click to expand...

Agree.


----------



## khalswitz (12 October 2014)

I disagree. I've on several occasions been the one everyone disagreed with on a point (the recent thread in TR about horses sharing stables for one) and have never felt victimised in any way - certainly not being publicly stoned! I often have a different view as I have a very practical way of doing things, but I've never been hounded for it. But I don't ever get personal or take things personally - and I do think once you start that the forum turns against you. The difference between an anonymous forum and Facebook is that people can be more vitriolic when they do start.

I think calling CPT evil is a bit much - it was a poor call to share PS's news before she did, and the blog post was not only callous but slightly vindictive. However it should have been reported and pulled up on rather than turning the thread into an outpouring of bile. However, if another poster had innocently shared the same news without thinking? I don't think they'd have had the same treatment. The forum does treat you as you treat it IMO.


----------



## Vickijay (12 October 2014)

WindyStacks said:



			Fwiw, cptrayes is someone whose posts I have always enjoyed, she knows her subject matter well and has a depth and breadth of experience which spans well beyond the latest matching headcollar/numnah set. 

Long live horsemanship - this ridiculous bickering can bigger off to mumsnet.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with your last sentence and also think that life is too short for bickering, that was part of my point! I do have to disagree that there is any sort of link between saddlepads and lack of in depth knowledge though! It is possible to saddlepads, knowledge, or even both! 



khalswitz said:



			I think calling CPT evil is a bit much - it was a poor call to share PS's news before she did, and the blog post was not only callous but slightly vindictive. However it should have been reported and pulled up on rather than turning the thread into an outpouring of bile. However, if another poster had innocently shared the same news without thinking? I don't think they'd have had the same treatment. The forum does treat you as you treat it IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, despite having said that I think what CPT did was nasty and hurtful, she is just a person on the internet and life is too short to get het up about it. I did press the button on the thread in the hope that it would go, but here it stays!!


----------



## teabiscuit (12 October 2014)

Ironically they are both strong minded women doing the best they could for very challenged and difficult horses. It must have been a hard journey for both of them, to have it end as it did, losing their horse,  must be hurting them both.


----------



## Luci07 (12 October 2014)

khalswitz said:



			I disagree. I've on several occasions been the one everyone disagreed with on a point (the recent thread in TR about horses sharing stables for one) and have never felt victimised in any way - certainly not being publicly stoned! I often have a different view as I have a very practical way of doing things, but I've never been hounded for it. But I don't ever get personal or take things personally - and I do think once you start that the forum turns against you. The difference between an anonymous forum and Facebook is that people can be more vitriolic when they do start.

I think calling CPT evil is a bit much - it was a poor call to share PS's news before she did, and the blog post was not only callous but slightly vindictive. However it should have been reported and pulled up on rather than turning the thread into an outpouring of bile. However, if another poster had innocently shared the same news without thinking? I don't think they'd have had the same treatment. The forum does treat you as you treat it IMO.
		
Click to expand...

I was one who didn't agree with you on the stable sharing. However, your posts were never self righteous or critical, purely factual. Hence why you did not find people disliking your post. 

I took the stance long ago not to get dragged into certain subjects, the exception being when Staffords are unfairly vilified!


----------



## Carefreegirl (12 October 2014)

Getting back to origin of this thread......

I post reports on my events, good or bad (check out my last report, a Big E and a big R) some get lots of replies / comments and some don't. I um and arh about posting them so if there hasn't been many new posts I'll do one. I add Headcam footage which makes it a bit more interesting, even just for my waffling whilst going round the xc. I'm just an average hobby rider so my reports are far from outstanding.
I personally find that I do most of my browsing on here using my phone so I tend to think that I'll pop back later and reply but then get distracted by something else !

I'm fairly new to facebook and although not being at all techy I like the 'like' button option and the simpleness of posting pictures. It's a faff loading onto photo bucket etc whic puts people off. Like a previous poster back in the early pages, I tend not to click onto photo links but like to see the picture included in the post :smile3:


----------



## Mickeymoo (12 October 2014)

Thank god I don't waste my time on here anymore.  Nothings changed.


----------



## EmmaB (12 October 2014)

Having seen the news on fb I was a bit shocked to see someone would post it on here when the owner clearly hadn't wanted to...

But to answer the OP! It's a shame that so many have people have left, I love reading reports but I'm another who doesn't post much as I feel I'm in no way as experienced as others on here. I'm going to make more of an effort to reply to the threads I read now though, if everyone does then we will all have more to discuss! Hopefully it will pick up when everyone's stuck indoors over winter 

Also..I don't have anyone from here on fb as I don't post enough to get to 'know' people, so I miss out on what everyone's upto!


----------



## Moya_999 (12 October 2014)

Its one thing writing things on your own site, but to post it on here without prior consent from the person involved is wrong.  If one of my horses gets PTS I  am sure I would not  want it posted all over this site unless *I choose to make it public.  Loosing a horse is tragic under any circumstances and  a lot of  owners  on here only post they have had their dog/cat/horse/ what ever the animal PTS when they feel the time is right to share it.
 I have noticed many wait several weeks  months or years before they share that personal info and some do not share at all, and to post what CPT did without PS knowledge is wrong.

 I feel sorry for PS to have a stranger posting it in a very cold way, no compassion or sorrow in the way it was written.  I viewed the blog on the CPT website, who was obviously upset with PS and this was posted without thinking of  how it would upset PS.


Shamefull


----------



## TheoryX1 (12 October 2014)

Oh blimey, what started as a genuine question has degenerated yet again into bitching.   I used to really enjoy this forum and there were lots of knowledgeable riders on here who helped my daughter;s eventing trials and tribulations out a treat.  I have confined my activities purely to TR and the vet  section regarding my cob's arthritis.   My daughter has evented this year , but I havent bothered to post on here, plus my life has taken a massive shift with me leaving my business, so HHO has been the least of my issues.

I dont really know what to say regarding the issue with PS horse being PTS, apart from its terribly sad and mine and Mini TX's thoughts are with her at this horrible time.  However, did it really need to descend into the bitchfest that it has?  

To be honest I know a few of you via FB, and lots who have left due to the chippy nature of this forum, which is a massive shame.


----------

